# ray-guards???



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

just wondering how many out there use ray-guards?? i personally do not have any, luckily have not been hit, but it does happen. string-ray shuffle is my only guard. how many of yall use guards, and did you start wearing them only after you got struck? hope we all stay sting free! we all saw the recent post on the angler who got popped. def gets you thinking! he had guards too. whats your take?


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

I wear guards, and have for years. Never been hit thank goodness.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

I wear the RG's everytime I wade. Cheap insurance for a possible hospital stay and a nasty infection. I have a size 12 foot but wear a 14 in the RG.

Pods


----------



## Fishin'Aggie (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been looking at getting a pair and have read many posts on here about them. Most people said the ray guards were just the reef boots with the shin guards sewn on, but when i looked i didn't think so. I compared the two side by side, and the hard rubber on the full ray guards come up just a little bit higher. I was going to take the cheaper way out and get the reef boots with removable guards, but i think ill pay the extra 40 dollars for the full pair. Even if there is no difference in the protection they offer it is worth the peace of mind, at least for me.


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

I wear them on most of my wading trips, I need to get in the habit of wearing them on every outing. Been wearing them for three years, never been hit. I still shuffle!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Call me a wuss but I wont get in the water without my guards. When I didnt wear them all I thought about was stingrays, now all I think about is catching fish. The $60 is worth the piece of mind. no more shuffling just walking normal and chunking lures. Since I am the one that has to go back and get the boat after every wade it sure is nice when you can walk fast with big steps when going back after the boat


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

I plan on using them from now on. I stepped on a ray last weekend and consider that a sign.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been wading since I was about 9 yrs old and have never worn ray guards. I think they're uncomfortable and a bit cumbersome, stupid I know. I shuffle and I've known those who shuffle and still get hit. I feel like getting hit by a ray is a game of percentages, like going up to bat. No matter what, you go up to bat enough times you'll eventually get hit by a wild pitch. I feel like I should take my own advice but I like to wade with as little gear as possible over long distances. Ray guards will just slow me down. When that day comes around and I do get hit, we'll see if it changes my mind.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been wearing these for a long time. They are easy to put on and take off (no buckles, etc.), comfortable, and hold up to reef very well. Just my .02


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

I shuffle and use ray guards. I like to play it safe when it comes to personal injuries! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I just started wearing them last year. I used to never wear them and even though I was lucky enough to not get hit even after stepping on one, a few years ago, it finally sank in that I'm not bullet proof.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Just curious teamgafftop1, what brand are those and do they come in big man sizes ie, 12 wide?


----------



## catchmeifyoucan (Feb 2, 2010)

Only been wade fishing for a few years now and I wear them every time. It only takes one time and you will wish you had them on. If you think about it they really don't slow you down that much at all. Just my .02


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

Southpaw, You need to talk to Mike McBride about the discomfort of Ray Guards. Better yet look at the pictures. I suspect you could still find them on here somewhere.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

I wear them all the time.Dont need to be worrying bout rays when Im fishing.


----------



## ccolley68 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have never been hit and still wouldn't walk out there without them. I wear the Everlast Ray Guards, had them for probably 5 years now and still kicking strong. Probably oaid b/w $100 and $150 and never looked back. They are just like the rattle snake proof boots at the deer lease. Never been bit by a snake, but wouldn't walk the ranch or deer lease during warmer months without them. Best insurance policy money can buy. Definately cheeper than a hospital stay and rehab for either creatures bite/sting.


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

i have two pairs of the full boots and 3 pairs of the reef boots with the strap on upper legins. i get them two sizes bigger and were neopreme water socks with them. the full boots are heavy out of water but in water are lighter and you dont notice the wieght.
had buddy hit by ray with me only wearing reef boot and was hit 1/2" above hard rubber and hit severed his achiles tendon along with pain and infection. he was 300 yards from boat and i was 300 away the other direction in 3 feet of water and deep mud. had it not been for another fishermen who heard him yell for heilp he felt like he would have drowned due to pain and unable to walk in mud

150 bucks lot cheaaper then week in hospiital surgery and most of ending your fishing trip for a few weeks or season.

everyone has thier own choices to wear or not to wear ray protection hopefully nobody else gets hit

good luck and full stringers to all
just my 02 cents:brew:


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I am heading to POC today, and after this read I will wear my equipment for sure.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

This guy had some ray guards on.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=335150

not saying not to were them, but you still need to be caeful and shuffle, and fish with a buddy


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Ive been wade fishing for 16+ years now and have never worn any type of ray guards. Like southpaw said, I like to wade over very long distances with minimal gear or as I call it "Combat Wade". I actually even got popped by one about 4 years ago. The pain was extremely bad but I got over it. Im very aware of what happend to McBride but that was a rare case IMO. Plus pain heals, chicks dig scars, and glory lasts forever!!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

alldaylong said:


> Just curious teamgafftop1, what brand are those and do they come in big man sizes ie, 12 wide?


They're Hodgeman. Here's the link to their site

http://www.hodgman.com/Surf-Reeftrade-Wading-Boot-P2078C69.aspx

It only shows them going to size 11 but they do run a little big though.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a pair of reef guard ray guard boots (over the ankle) and a pair or ray guard lower leg protection. There is definately a small gap between the top of the boot and leg protection but the majority is covered. The leg guards seem to be some kind of plastic with heavy canvas covering them It makes me wonder if the plastic will actually stop the penetration of a ray? The boots are very heavy and think rubber I think. I just don't know how hard a ray can hit and if it's hard enough to penetrate the guards. I still shuffle even though I have the guards. I fish a lot of the time by myself out of a kayak. Generally I have the kayak close by but I'm really starting to wonder if I'm pushing the risk factor here going by myself.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

teamgafftop1 said:


> They're Hodgeman. Here's the link to their site
> 
> http://www.hodgman.com/Surf-Reeftrade-Wading-Boot-P2078C69.aspx
> 
> It only shows them going to size 11 but they do run a little big though.


Thanks, I'll give them a call or e-mail about the sizes.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

I wear the Simms flats boots. I really wanna try the crackshot ray guards over them. They are the only brand that guarantees to be ray proof. They have a $100,000 insurance policy. Think they are about $60. They have a stirrup on them that keeps em from riding up.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

teamgafftop1 said:


> They're Hodgeman. Here's the link to their site
> 
> http://www.hodgman.com/Surf-Reeftrade-Wading-Boot-P2078C69.aspx
> 
> It only shows them going to size 11 but they do run a little big though.


I had a pair of those in size 14 or 15 until some POS stole them out of my boat storage. I wear size 12 shoes so I had them large to alow for wader socks. I got mine at Cabelas.


----------



## limpline (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't wear ray guards until you get hit and don't close the gate til the cows get out.


----------



## ccolley68 (Mar 26, 2011)

I wear them for piece of mind probably more than anything. Do they stop every ray sting? No. Do rattlesnake proof boots stop every snake bite? No. Does your seatbelt protect you in every single wreck scenario? No. Do I wear all 3? Absolutely. Even if it is just a 50% success rate on any of the three mentioned above, I still will wear them just for the fact that I hope I am in the positive side of that 50%.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

teamgafftop1 said:


> They're Hodgeman. Here's the link to their site
> 
> http://www.hodgman.com/Surf-Reeftrade-Wading-Boot-P2078C69.aspx
> 
> It only shows them going to size 11 but they do run a little big though.


I don't know that I would trust those boots to turn away a stingray barb. They only have a denier nylon upper, nothing hard to stop that barb. Texas Saltwater Fishing mag had a good article a couple of years ago on ray guards. They had a small ray in a kiddie pool then put a reef guard boot with foreverlast ray guards on a 2x4 and started started poking the ray. When it hit the barb blew right thru the nylon cover and the plastic insert. I have switched to these guards because of that article.

http://www.crackshotcorp.com/Sting_Ray_Guardz.htm

They tested these puppies with a 12 ga. shotgun blast and the pellets did not puncture them. Won't step into the water without them!


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

rjc1982 said:


> I don't know that I would trust those boots to turn away a stingray barb. They only have a denier nylon upper, nothing hard to stop that barb. Texas Saltwater Fishing mag had a good article a couple of years ago on ray guards. They had a small ray in a kiddie pool then put a reef guard boot with foreverlast ray guards on a 2x4 and started started poking the ray. When it hit the barb blew right thru the nylon cover and the plastic insert. I have switched to these guards because of that article.
> 
> http://www.crackshotcorp.com/Sting_Ray_Guardz.htm
> 
> They tested these puppies with a 12 ga. shotgun blast and the pellets did not puncture them. Won't step into the water without them!


whatd you pay for these?


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

sdereki said:


> whatd you pay for these?


Honestly don't remember, it's been a couple of years ago.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

sdereki said:


> whatd you pay for these?


These folks down in Corpus are advertising them on their website for $56.95.

http://www.accuratemetaldetectors.com/snake/stingray.htm


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

poc 25 years ago. 2 miles down from fulgrums waded into school of 100 plus stingrays. water clear and could see all of them. had to bump them with end of fishing pole to get some of them to move. so many could not walk between them. spooking feeling when you feel them swimming past you and wings are hitting your legs. bought guards the next week have not waded with out any since.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

gray gost said:


> poc 25 years ago. 2 miles down from fulgrums waded into school of 100 plus stingrays. water clear and could see all of them. had to bump them with end of fishing pole to get some of them to move. so many could not walk between them. spooking feeling when you feel them swimming past you and wings are hitting your legs. bought guards the next week have not waded with out any since.


Wow, that post needs to be in the "Bay Things That Make You Say S#@*!" thread!


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

rjc1982 said:


> Wow, that post needs to be in the "Bay Things That Make You Say S#@*!" thread!


x2


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

*Rays in the water*

I ran across this one on a wade this morning


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought some ray guards shields from the everlast booth at the fishing show a couple of weeks ago. Are these shields any good or would you'll recommend other protection with reef boots from everlast. Or try those crackshot ray guardz. What do you'll think.


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

Anyone ever try some of these? I was thinking this plus Simms Flats boots with the same superfabric. The shin guard type make it harder to wade and rub my calves quite a bit. Turtleskin snake gaiters. 
http://www.turtleskin.com/Snake-Gaiters.aspx


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

jherna6714 said:


> I bought some ray guards shields from the everlast booth at the fishing show a couple of weeks ago. Are these shields any good or would you'll recommend other protection with reef boots from everlast. Or try those crackshot ray guardz. What do you'll think.


Well, like I said earlier in this thread I switched from the Foreverlast to Ray Guardz. But I will say that I think Foreverlast makes a dang fine reef boot, very thick rubber should give more protection that the old lightweight reef booties I used to wear. I feel very safe wading with the Foreverlast boots combined with the Crackshot Stingray Guardz. That's my 2 cents worth on this subject.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I wear them
Just peace of mine
I have never needed them but wear them anyway


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I just think of them as PPE


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

I have never been hit but have been wearingnthem for years as well. I own several pairs of the boots in varied sizes for barefoot in them, socks, brethables and neoprene. I slap on the shin protection as well. They are not uncomfortable, and very comfortable when catching fish. 
I have also been through the unprotected experience of slapping at rays around me with my rod tip in Port Aransas which is no fun. Try slapping a school of rays headed right at you and have them disappear under the water still headed your direction and feel the wings and/or water turbulence around your legs.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

Just bought a pair from FTU I believe they are called Stone River they come in a box with a big Ray on the front. We went out sat and I must say I was very pleased with them, very comfortable. My buddy has the Crackshot brand and these are very similar just a little taller, they come just below my knee cap. I was gonna get the Crackshot ones but I'm pleased with these.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

BIG NICK said:


> Just bought a pair from FTU I believe they are called Stone River they come in a box with a big Ray on the front. We went out sat and I must say I was very pleased with them, very comfortable. My buddy has the Crackshot brand and these are very similar just a little taller, they come just below my knee cap. I was gonna get the Crackshot ones but I'm pleased with these.


Wind River is the brand you are talking about. Never used them but did some looking to find them.

I wear guards and I call them cheap insurance.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Plumbwader said:


> I wear the Simms flats boots. I really wanna try the crackshot ray guards over them. They are the only brand that guarantees to be ray proof. They have a $100,000 insurance policy. Think they are about $60. They have a stirrup on them that keeps em from riding up.


Where does it talk about the $100K insurance? I didn't realize until I went to their website but I just bought a pair from them a couple of weeks ago for my grandson. They were the only ones I could find that were short enough for his legs since he's only 7.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

rjc1982 said:


> I don't know that I would trust those boots to turn away a stingray barb. They only have a denier nylon upper, nothing hard to stop that barb. Texas Saltwater Fishing mag had a good article a couple of years ago on ray guards. They had a small ray in a kiddie pool then put a reef guard boot with foreverlast ray guards on a 2x4 and started started poking the ray. When it hit the barb blew right thru the nylon cover and the plastic insert. I have switched to these guards because of that article.
> 
> http://www.crackshotcorp.com/Sting_Ray_Guardz.htm
> 
> They tested these puppies with a 12 ga. shotgun blast and the pellets did not puncture them. Won't step into the water without them!


thanks for the link on crackshot...ordered me some yesterday.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

never used them until last year, but with all the reports of people gettin hit, i decided to buy a pair of the everlast guards... wish i would've done a little research before though. they just don't seem like they could take a hit from a ray... maybe slow down the penetration, but not be 'sting ray proof', ya know? thinkin about getting a set of crackshots or the ones here in corpus since they claim to stop the hit completely.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought a pair of the Wind River guards from FTU last year. So far they seem to be pretty decent. Thankfully, I haven't stepped on anythng or I'd probably have to clean the inside of my waders too!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone find info about the $100K insurance for the Crackshot guards? I can't find anything on their website that talks about it and there's nothing in the documentation they sent with them.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Never have ... but know I need to. 

I generally jump in with my crocs or some old tennis shoes on.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Wind River is the brand you are talking about. Never used them but did some looking to find them.
> 
> I wear guards and I call them cheap insurance.


That's it Capt. I saw the box later that day. My mistake. Forgot to add that I love that strap that goes under the boot keeps it in place. I had a pair of the Foreverlast brand the last time I used them the buckles kept coming undone and sliding up my leg.


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

Has anyone been hit while wearing the guards and it the guards actually worked.?


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Has anyone been hit while wearing the guards and it the guards actually worked.?


just recently, an angler here on 2cool posted a pic of him and the bard in his foot. he was wearing guards. scroll through this feed and youll find the link. they do work though


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

teamgafftop1 said:


> Anyone find info about the $100K insurance for the Crackshot guards? I can't find anything on their website that talks about it and there's nothing in the documentation they sent with them.


i havent..just read how they took a shot from a 12gauge with no penetration


----------



## HIGHFIVE (Apr 27, 2010)

If you have ever seen the damage from a sting ray in a person's leg, you will always wear protection. And, do not use the old style black boots....sting ray barbs will penetrate the tops. This happened to a guide in POC. Use only guards with inner plastic linings. I wear them always and have been hit with them on. They work!


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

thinkin about getting a set of crackshots or the ones here in corpus since they claim to stop the hit completely.[/QUOTE]

They carry the crackshots in Bishop at Outdoor Country. Talk to Tammy. Good product.


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

HIGHFIVE said:


> If you have ever seen the damage from a sting ray in a person's leg, you will always wear protection. And, do not use the old style black boots....sting ray barbs will penetrate the tops. This happened to a guide in POC. Use only guards with inner plastic linings. I wear them always and have been hit with them on. They work!


Are you talking about the tan bottoms with black tops? I believe they are reef boots?


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

aqua vita said:


> Are you talking about the tan bottoms with black tops? I believe they are reef boots?


I think you are describing the Foreverlast Reef Boots. They're heavy, but I love 'em. They have several layers of rubber protecting the sides and top of your foot. My Crackshot Stingray Guardz cover any part of the boot that isn't covered with the extra layers of rubber.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I just bought a pair of rayguards, my 1st. The thread convinced me I have been gambling to long or maybe I'm getting smarter with age.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Not to be a pessimist, but from all the products I've seen the guards don't exactly protect your feet, which is where I've seen the majority of hits occur. The crackshot ones offer pretty good top protection, but I've seen barbs go straight through wading boots like nothing, including the foreverlast reef boots.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

rjc1982 said:


> I think you are describing the Foreverlast Reef Boots. They're heavy, but I love 'em. They have several layers of rubber protecting the sides and top of your foot. My Crackshot Stingray Guardz cover any part of the boot that isn't covered with the extra layers of rubber.


had my reef boots and just got my guardz in.. they cover everything the boots dont cover just like u said. good buy


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

salty wounds said:


> thinkin about getting a set of crackshots or the ones here in corpus since they claim to stop the hit completely.


They carry the crackshots in Bishop at Outdoor Country. Talk to Tammy. Good product.[/QUOTE]

thanks man! didn't know outdoor country had 'em.


----------



## Baitcaster 79 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Snake Gaiters as wade protection*



snagltoothfrecklefish said:


> Anyone ever try some of these? I was thinking this plus Simms Flats boots with the same superfabric. The shin guard type make it harder to wade and rub my calves quite a bit. Turtleskin snake gaiters.
> http://www.turtleskin.com/Snake-Gaiters.aspx


I contacted the company when these first came out hoping they would tell me they worked with rays...no dice. They said they would not work against sting ray barb penetration. Don't remember the exact reason but it had something to do with the difference between a snake fang and a stingray's barb. A lot more mass to a barb compared to a 'fang'. Maybe one day...


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I talked to the Turtleskin guys, too. The stingray barb has a much higher velocity than a rattlesnake bite (they both look pretty fast to me...faster than you can jump). They did say they were working on a ray solution, but nothing yet.

I have the turtleskin chaps and I saw +50 rattlers hunting in Montana openoing weekend of pronkhorn season. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I wear the ray guards and separate shinn guards. I also took a set of old neumarks and cut the material to fit inside my Rayguard leggins and attached a second layer that has some give with it. Will it help? Makes me feel better and you cannot tell any difference but I still shuffle out of habit.

Last weekend both buddies were calling out lots of stingrays as we were wading some shallow water. I was shuffling and fishing.


----------



## Martin Kellner (Feb 21, 2011)

Salty Wounds, you said in earlier post you would ry the crackshots or the ones from Corpus. What are the ones in Corpus called? Where have you seen them? I just want to try on as many as I can before I buy to get the most comfortable ones. I have never used any before, but this thread and pictures of Mike McBride's foot have changed my mind. If any one can tell me about the "ones in Corpus" I would really appreciate it.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Martin Kellner said:


> Salty Wounds, you said in earlier post you would ry the crackshots or the ones from Corpus. What are the ones in Corpus called? Where have you seen them? I just want to try on as many as I can before I buy to get the most comfortable ones. I have never used any before, but this thread and pictures of Mike McBride's foot have changed my mind. If any one can tell me about the "ones in Corpus" I would really appreciate it.


I have been using the Crackshot Stingray Guardz for a couple years now and find them to be very comfortable. Never had any issues with rubbing or chafing and the strap that goes under your foot keeps them from riding up.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Any more questions lol....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Mike, That is one ugly foot. We can put you up as the Rayguard poster boy.

Just glad that you still have it. Be tough wading with a peg leg in the mud around PM. 

Send me that # you were supposed to send me. if you will. Jim


Look at the fine print on some of the guards on the market. Not all say sting ray protection but urchin and such.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

never use them....after that picture I think I can find the money to afford them


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

*UPDATE:*

I just bought some new Ray Guard boots from Academy and new WindRiver Wade Gaitors (shin guards) from FTU.

Total cost was $97.40. Can't wait to try them out. I feel safer already.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

i've been using the Foreverlast RayGuard products since they first hit the shelves. Before then I relied on shufflin'.
Now I don't really worry about rays at all. I've had several close calls while using the guards, with no injuries. The last time I had a perfect slice through the outer layer of my shin guard. Looked like someone took a swipe at it with a fillet knife...NO BS.

You won't catch me without em on.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I wear the cheapo neoprene boots and have found them to be my favorite. Tried just about all boots and most are too heavy or uncomfortable. I wear the simms boots over my waders and love them, just too much mud and shell gets in them to wear them barefoot for me. I just shuffle my feet and don't get in a hurry.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*ray guards*

I was wearing the forever last ray guards. I was hit in the leg about 10" up from the bottom of the foot. The ray hit me three time or stuck me the first time and beat my leg while trying to pull loose. The ray guard had a hole in it the size of a pencil as did my leg. I treated the wound in the boat with bleach water, peroxide and iodine. went to the er and had it xrayed and was prescribed antibiotics. And yes it hurt! I know the ray guards did not stop the huge rays barb from entering my leg. I'm sure they prevented it from being worse. I still were them and would advise everyone else to do the same!


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry for any confusion. I dont know of any place in Corpus that sells the Crackshot version. The closest place that sells them that i know of is in Bishop,TX. "Outdoor Country". Prob about a 45min drive. They will ship for about $6.00. (I think). You might call them up and talk to Tammy. With gas prices and the 1.5hr round trip it might be cheaper to ship them to Corpus. Good luck.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*The WindRiver Stingrayproof Wading Gaiters*

is their advertised name.:cheers: That is comforting to me. I just bought a pair from Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston via email and I'm impressed with their overall construction and height. I'm 6' and the large ones come up to just below my knee cap. The plastic protective inserts are layered, so you are always protected, and there is not a gap between the plastic insert layers a barb can go through. You guys in Houston can drop by and pay $47.99+tax, but mine were about $58.39 with tax and shipping. I guess it's cheaper then driving there from Austin. My next purchase is the Simms Flats Boot.
We should all be thankful to Mike McBride for being nice enough to show us the damage he experienced, due to a stingray barb, and resulting infection. Why anyone, having seen his photos of his damage, would ever not wear the protection now afforded us is hard to fathom.
Thanks Mike for making your photos available to us.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Victoria All Sports carry the Crack Shots. I'd recommend calling ahead to see if they have your size/color choice. They will ship for extra $$.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*BTW,*

I forgot to add the nylon fabric is 1000 denier on the WindRiver gaiters versus about 6-700 for the competitors model. Every little bit helps when you are trying to get protection from those critters.:cheers:


fishnstringer said:


> is their advertised name.:cheers: That is comforting to me. I just bought a pair from Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston via email and I'm impressed with their overall construction and height. I'm 6' and the large ones come up to just below my knee cap. The plastic protective inserts are layered, so you are always protected, and there is not a gap between the plastic insert layers a barb can go through. You guys in Houston can drop by and pay $47.99+tax, but mine were about $58.39 with tax and shipping. I guess it's cheaper then driving there from Austin. My next purchase is the Simms Flats Boot.
> We should all be thankful to Mike McBride for being nice enough to show us the damage he experienced, due to a stingray barb, and resulting infection. Why anyone, having seen his photos of his damage, would ever not wear the protection now afforded us is hard to fathom.
> Thanks Mike for making your photos available to us.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

This is back up for people to read again between rays on the beach and Mike's px showing back up in EJ's mag. 

The question is who has been hit wearing what guards and did those guards stop the penetration? Big or little ray did the hit?


----------

